# How many sets/reps do u do for each muscle group?



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*how many sets/reps do do per muscle group?*​
less than 5 812.50%6-8 2945.31%9-10 914.06%11-15 1117.19%more than 15710.94%


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

as above?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Depending on the muscle groups, the sets differ for me. I voted 11-15

Chest - 12 Sets

Shoulders - 13 Sets

Back - 15 Sets

Legs - 12 Sets

Biceps - 9 Sets

Triceps - 9 Sets


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Good watch and a very smart guy.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the poll for reps or sets?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Incl warm ups or just work sets?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the OP thinks that Sets and Reps mean the same thing


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

DaveW3000 said:


> Good watch and a very smart guy.


If volume was everything, we could take longer breaks from sets, not go to failure and we'd be able to shift serious volume & grow like crazy but I doubt it would work like that.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just 1 set (rest paused twice) per muscle group... reps are around 15 (so 9 - 4 - 2 for instance)


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ashmo said:


> Is the poll for reps or sets?


sorry was half asleep this morning when posting, its supposed to be just sets haha


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Just 1 set (rest paused twice) per muscle group... reps are around 15 (so 9 - 4 - 2 for instance)


could u explain this please?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ashmo said:


> Is the poll for reps or sets?


I was going to ask that myself.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> could u explain this please?


Basicaly 1/2 body workouts done 3 times a week. One exercise for each muscle group. It's just one set to faliure 3 times using rest pause... so hit faliure, 15 breaths, hit faliure, 15 breaths, hit faliure, done.

Google 'DC Training', for more info.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> as above?


Depends on the exercise and what muscle group I am working... On the whole, only count reps when it starts to hurt  Scott


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

40 sets

8 to 12 reps.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I vary things a fair bit, but as of the current moment not a huge amount of volume -

Delts, Quads, hams - 6 working sets each

Back - 5 working sets

Chest, traps, biceps, triceps - 4 working sets each

Calves, forearms, abs - 3 working sets each

Plus some additional warm up sets.

Everything is hit once every 5 days except calves, forearms and abs which are hit every other day.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends on muscle.

Chest 6 sets

Back 10 sets

Legs 10 sets - 6 quads and 4 hams

Biceps 6 sets

Triceps 6-7 sets

Delts 6 sets

might chuck in an extra 3-4 sets (one to failure) for bi's after back and tri's after chest.

All to failure. Yates HIT style but an extra set to failure on some sets with 10% less weight.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I do 100-120 reps overall, never spend more than 30 minutes in the gym (seriously) split over 4 exercises apart from arms where I do 3 exercises. In this was it is quite high intensity, little rest between sets and I have a wide range of exercises to choose from every week so I never do the same ones week after week, always include bench, chins, deadlift and squats tho. Works great and get me up in the morning. Every four weeks I do morning and evening, heavy mornings and light evenings but same muscle groups.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

For big groups, 2 exercises per workout and each muscle gets worked twice a week. I'll do a warmup set, followed by one set to complete muscular failure and finish it up with a dropset. High intensity/low volume has become my method of choice since becoming a fan of Dorian Yates


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

chest, back, legs, shoulders maybe 8 if feeling particularly good maybe upto 10 sets(that includes warm ups and medium wieght sets) 2 or 3 excercises max and only that many to hit different/all parts of the muscle.. small muscles like bi's and tri's 3 sets as i do tris after chest and bi's after back when they are well worked and pre exhausted ( if i did another 8 to 10 sets as some do they would have done 20 sets! which is crazy for such a small muscle)..

i don't understand how anyone can get good results from 15+ sets per body part as how can you put enough intensity into them?.. if you have done a couple of warm up with medium wieght and managed a good heavy set to failure or needing a touch then you have stimulated muscle growth, why then keep on breaking down tissue and depleting your self when all you achieve is over training and needing more rest/food to recoup?..when bulking everytime i go in i add either wieght or reps over the previous session so am constantly moving forward..loads of sets works for advanced bodybuilders and maybe those on a heavy cycle otherwise it's nearly circuit training i don't see it as a way to pack serious bulk on


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I tend to go for 6-8 reps on average. I do like the odd set of 20 rep squats and deadlifts occasionally though. Keeps my body guessing!


----------



## TheGunShow (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't count them,,the muscle tells you when its got nothing left to give


----------



## JBrittan (Nov 22, 2013)

I used to train each muscle group till failure but now its about 10 sets per body part HIT with maybe a drop set here and there


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't train for hypertrophy so i wouldn't be qualified to say, but from a purely observational basis, it would seem that the only reps that count would be the ones that burn and hurt - that would make sense to my brain, so as someone else above said, maybe the best method is not to count and to listen to the muscle. Taking the muscle to the edge is taking it to the edge, whether that be through high reps or low reps/heavy weight, although from a scientific point of view i am probably wrong.

I do 5x5 at the moment, but when i do arms i do 2x8 with a weight which starts to burn a bit around the 7 rep mark, and then go to failure on the 3rd set. Have put an inch and a half on my arms in 7 weeks, but those are probably newb gains.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

How come there's an increase in pointless polls the past few days?


----------



## purplemule (Apr 19, 2014)

Currently sets vary from 1 AMRAP, to 10 by 2. Depends on volume, %RM and tempo.


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

i am currently on cycle therefore i lift 50% of my PB and go for 5 set of 20 reps per exercises. And i do approx 6-7 exercises per muscle group

so its 700m reps chests Tuesday, 600 reps back Wednesday.... ect ect then every 5 weeks i go heavy as Fawk and go for PB on reps of 8 per exercise

its working for me so far.

i do a muscle group per day with 2 rest days in the week. Pretty standard stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

I see a lot of low sets on hear (like one or three per body part). How come ?. I usualy do 3 sets of 3 exercises per muscle. Usualy in the 8 to 12 rep range.

Pleas explane folks.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

1 warm up sets - 10-12 reps

3 hard sets - 6-8 reps


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

dallas said:


> I see a lot of low sets on hear (like one or three per body part). How come ?. I usualy do 3 sets of 3 exercises per muscle. Usualy in the 8 to 12 rep range.
> 
> Pleas explane folks.


I think it depends on the body part to be honest, generally 6-8 reps is heavy strength/muscle building. different reps/sets work for different people. me personally if I do 10/12 reps I never gain strength well. 6 is best for me.

chest I'll do, Incline dbells, flat bench, decline bench and flys that it, hit every part of it and out. I do notice a lot of people doing 10 different fancy exercises which I personally think is pointless, do minimum exercises with maximum effort. 30-45 minute workout at most. I like to think my training sessions are a sprint not a marathon I don't want to spend all night in a room with sweaty men.


----------



## jp87 (Jul 24, 2014)

i do 1 (yes ONE) working set on each muscle group


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

As many as it takes :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I think it depends on the body part to be honest, generally 6-8 reps is heavy strength/muscle building. different reps/sets work for different people. me personally if I do 10/12 reps I never gain strength well. 6 is best for me.
> 
> chest I'll do, Incline dbells, flat bench, decline bench and flys that it, hit every part of it and out. I do notice a lot of people doing 10 different fancy exercises which I personally think is pointless, do minimum exercises with maximum effort. 30-45 minute workout at most. I like to think my training sessions are a sprint not a marathon I don't want to spend all night in a room with sweaty men.


Its not the amount of reps I questioned mate. Its the sets. Some on hear say they do one set maybe two per muscle. Will they grow with this little or are aas the reason they dont have to hit the muscle as hard. I do see a lot of people on aas in gyms that train no where near to failure ???.

My mate owns a gym and is on aas. I'd finnished traing as he started so I stuck around with my protein drink. Every set he did I could clearly see he could of done another 4 reps. He did 8 reps on bench press then moved onto shoulder and did two sets of 10. Non of which to failure ????.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

dallas said:


> Its not the amount of reps I questioned mate. Its the sets. Some on hear say they do one set maybe two per muscle. Will they grow with this little or are aas the reason they dont have to hit the muscle as hard. I do see a lot of people on aas in gyms that train no where near to failure ???.
> 
> My mate owns a gym and is on aas. I'd finnished traing as he started so I stuck around with my protein drink. Every set he did I could clearly see he could of done another 4 reps. He did 8 reps on bench press then moved onto shoulder and did two sets of 10. Non of which to failure ????.


he done bench then shoulders? perhaps he was just doing a full body workout or something... can't really explain that one.

I do too notice down my gym lots of people do lighter than they could manage or stop at their set number of reps - say they do 8 reps on a weight they could do 12. I think its people preference, I do 6 reps heavy as I can do, if I can do 5 I'll go down if I can do 7 I'll go up. some people just don't like to push themselves to their max. I see a lot of young lads dbell pressing 25kg example and I look and think I would stick 40kg on him and force him to push them out. a lot of people don't see it that way.

if I start on flat bench, I'll do each set to failure but I'll never do a "extra" set because I'm feeling good, else sometimes I don't have enough fuel in the tank to complete my whole workout the last exercise I do for the day is always as much sets/reps till failure though.

all comes down to people preference in training everyone trains differently I don't think there is no right or wrong way


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> he done bench then shoulders? perhaps he was just doing a full body workout or something... can't really explain that one.
> 
> I do too notice down my gym lots of people do lighter than they could manage or stop at their set number of reps - say they do 8 reps on a weight they could do 12. I think its people preference, I do 6 reps heavy as I can do, if I can do 5 I'll go down if I can do 7 I'll go up. some people just don't like to push themselves to their max. I see a lot of young lads dbell pressing 25kg example and I look and think I would stick 40kg on him and force him to push them out. a lot of people don't see it that way.
> 
> ...


Yeh. Thats how I train. To failure on each set. But surely people know its the last three hard reps to failure that make you grow ? The reps before that are only to get you to the hard ones (dose that make sence lol).

If people want to grow then they have to train hard. 1 set is not training hard, surely ?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

dallas said:


> Yeh. Thats how I train. To failure on each set. But surely people know its the last three hard reps to failure that make you grow ? The reps before that are only to get you to the hard ones (dose that make sence lol).
> 
> If people want to grow then they have to train hard. 1 set is not training hard, surely ?


completely agree, a lot of them can't push themselves, I trained with someone like this I kept saying "go up in weights" would always reply with "no I cant do heavier", a few times they tried, from where I was standing didn't really appear to push themselves and gave up on it, he was always happier doing what he could manage easily than what he would manage struggling. stopped training with him very soon after this!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

dallas said:


> Yeh. Thats how I train. To failure on each set. But surely people know its the last three hard reps to failure that make you grow ? The reps before that are only to get you to the hard ones (dose that make sence lol).
> 
> If people want to grow then they have to train hard. 1 set is not training hard, surely ?


After warm up sets, 1 set to failure is all some need.

They use techniques like rest - pause, negatives and forced reps.

Watch Blood & Guts to see someone training hard for one set to failure. But that takes time to get to that level of one all out set.


----------

